

Modules in C99 - nkurz
http://snaipe.me/c/modules-in-c99/

======
mpu
They are not modules.

Here is a short list of things that you can't do with these C structs. Modules
can be "opened", they can store types, and they can be compiled efficiently
(calling a function in a struct will always cost an indirection). Also, a
proper implementation of modules would allow to obsolete the pre-processor and
header files, this is not solved by your proposal.

In short, your solution is no different than prefixing each function name with
the "module" name, M_foo, M_bar,...

You can look at (this)[[http://llvm.org/devmtg/2012-11/Gregor-
Modules.pdf](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2012-11/Gregor-Modules.pdf)] for a better
proposal.

------
aikah
I wish C had a module system as well has a minimal class system,I dont even
care about inheritance. But things like
my_module_my_object_func(actualObject,argument1,argument2) are just plain
ugly. C++ has way to much features.

